# Radon



## Uncle Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

According to the Environmental Protection Agency; Radon kills approximately 21,000 people each year.

Unfortunately; because of the desire by the government to seal homes in order to save "Energy"; the facts have been spun and distorted, to make people beleive that sealing the home is good for you; and, is not the cause of higher levels of radon that kill people in their homes.

Regardless of the distored statements; when it comes to testing for radon in your home; they all agree that, it is "vital" that the introduction of outside air (by opening windows for example)  will void the test, and not give a true indication of the danger of radon in your sealed home.

And so, homes will be sealed by law and more people will be killed by government decree.

How to use a Radon test kit; according to the EPA.

"Follow the instructions that come with your test kit. If you are doing a short-term test, *CLOSE YOUR WINDOWS AND OUTSIDE DOORS AND KEEP THEM CLOSED *as much as possible during the test. Heating and air-conditioning system fans that re-circulate air may be operated. *DO NOT OPERATE FANS OR OTHER MACHINES WHICH BRING IN AIR FROM OUTSIDE.* Fans that are part of a radon-reduction system or small exhaust fans operating only for short periods of time may run during the test. If you are doing a short-term test lasting just 2 or 3 days, *BE SURE TO CLOSE YOUR OUTSIDE WINDOWS AND DOORS AT LEAST 12 HOURS BEFORE THE TEST,* too. * YOU SHOULD NOT CONDUCT THE TEST lasting just 2 or 3 days DURING PERIODS OF HIGH WINDS.* The test kit should be placed in the lowest lived-in level of the home (for example, the basement if it is frequently used, otherwise the first floor). It should be put in a room that is used regularly (like a living room, playroom, den or bedroom) but not your kitchen or bathroom ["because they may have mechanical exhaust ventilation that may render the Radon levels harmless in those locations"]. Place the kit at least 20 inches above the floor in a location where it won't be disturbed - *AWAY FROM DRAFTS*, high heat, high humidity, *AND EXTERIOR WALLS*. Leave the kit in place for as long as the package says. Once you've finished the test, reseal the package and send it to the lab specified on the package right away for analysis. You should receive your test results within a few weeks."

http://www.epa.gov/radon/pubs/citguide.html#howtotest

Enjoy your new "energy efficient home",

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon

I'm not sure 21,000 deaths a year is correct, but that's about 7 times as many deaths as occur in all residential fires (including apartments).

I am sure that the mitigation requirements in Appendix F of the IRC are a whole heck of a lot cheaper than a sprinkler system.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon

Excellent points Uncle


----------



## FredK (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon

Here's a map and you can check your state out to see your radon potential.

http://www.epa.gov/radon/zonemap.html#mapcolors


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> I'm not sure 21,000 deaths a year is correct, but that's about 7 times as many deaths as occur in all residential fires (including apartments).I am sure that the mitigation requirements in Appendix F of the IRC are a whole heck of a lot cheaper than a sprinkler system.


Yeah, there is an apples-to-apples comparison for you.

What is the exposure time for radon to start to cause damage as opposed to the time required for smoke inhalation?


----------



## brudgers (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> brudgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure 21,000 deaths a year is correct, but that's about 7 times as many deaths as occur in all residential fires (including apartments).I am sure that the mitigation requirements in Appendix F of the IRC are a whole heck of a lot cheaper than a sprinkler system.


Yeah, there is an apples-to-apples comparison for you.

What is the exposure time for radon to start to cause damage as opposed to the time required for smoke inhalation?

One breath is enough exposure to potentially cause cancer.

That's the nasty thing about alpha partical radiation.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_radon_decay_into

Ever been around someone with lung cancer?


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon



			
				brudgers said:
			
		

> TJacobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One breath is enough exposure to potentially cause cancer.

That's the nasty thing about alpha partical radiation.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_radon_decay_into

Ever been around someone with lung cancer?

Yep, and I have taken after-fire photos and zipped fire victims into body bags and gone to line-of-duty firefighter funerals...


----------



## mn joe (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Radon

Minnesota included Radon Reduction In New Construction as part of our Energy Code effective summer 2009. Most of the requirements for radon reduction are already being done for drain tile and

insulating(inside air barrier,and sealing air leaks from top to bottom).It will take awhile for the builders to get used to it and we inspectors are on a learning curve.Yes it will add some cost.Estimates range from $1000 up to $2500.But hey,it should save lives and it's the law.It also really helps reduce moisture in the envelope.

Joe


----------



## ameliasolis (Sep 23, 2022)

Uncle Bob said:


> According to the Environmental Protection Agency; Radon kills approximately 21,000 people each year.
> 
> Unfortunately; because of the desire by the government to seal homes in order to save "Energy"; the facts have been spun and distorted, to make people beleive that sealing the home is good for you; and, is not the cause of higher levels of radon that kill people in their homes.
> 
> ...


Has anyone ever had their home tested for radon and if so, can you recommend a local service?


----------

